# My first YJ cubes.



## Garf (May 24, 2021)

I plan to get the YJ MGC 2x2, 4x4, and 5x5. Are there any issues I should look for once I get the cubes? (Besides setting up and tension)


----------



## Kaiju_cube (May 24, 2021)

Mine were all fine right out of the box. All the ones you listed plus 3x3, 6x6, 7x7


----------



## Garf (May 24, 2021)

No, just 2x2, 4x4 and 5x5. I want an upgrade from those three cubes. Just want to get good from 2x2-5x5. I already have a good 3x3 the RS3M 2020.


----------



## ruffleduck (May 24, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> No, just 2x2, 4x4 and 5x5. I want an upgrade from those three cubes. Just want to get good from 2x2-5x5. I already have a good 3x3 the RS3M 2020.


He's saying that all of the YJ MGC cubes were good out of the box. (2x2-7x7)


----------



## Garf (May 24, 2021)

Oh.
My bad.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (May 24, 2021)

They are all really good. 
I was playing with my mgc 4x4 last night, and a way I could describe it is like a heavier guhong v4 but a 4x4 (and with slower inner layers)


----------



## Rouxster (May 25, 2021)

I personally don't recommend the 4×4 , especially if you have a light turning style. Magnets are very strong and it pops very often.


----------



## Humble Cuber (May 25, 2021)

Rouxster said:


> I personally don't recommend the 4×4 , especially if you have a light turning style. Magnets are very strong and it pops very often.


 Personally I have not really had an issue with it popping (both my stock MGC 4 and the Mystic MGC 4) Although I don't really think it has relatively strong magnets, or at least not super strong and weren't an issue for me, they were about the same strength as my other 4x4 so it was just fine. I do have more of a harsh turning style so it might just not bother me as much.


----------



## the dnf master (May 25, 2021)

Rouxster said:


> I personally don't recommend the 4×4 , especially if you have a light turning style. Magnets are very strong and it pops very often.


Maybe you are talking about it OOTB, because it is quite loose, and is pretty bad, but once you break it in, it is rlly good.


----------



## povlhp (May 25, 2021)

My MGC Elite 2x2 was a bit too tight and needed loosening and fast lube to fit me.
4x4 - 7x7 were fine out of the box. 4x4 was the worst, a bit slower more sandy feeling. Gave a couple drops fast lube, and some break-in, and now it is good.
MGC 4x4 - 7x7 all have stronger magnets in center than outer layers. I like that, some don't. The YJ Zhilong Mini 4x4 and 5x5 have more even balanced magnets and are pretty good as well - but smaller. 4x4 is 56mm I think. But I use Roux, and slice moves, so MGC is perfect for that.


----------



## Samajor (May 25, 2021)

Isn't the YJ MGC Elite 2x2 better than the YJ MGC 2x2?


----------



## Rouxster (May 25, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> Maybe you are talking about it OOTB, because it is quite loose, and is pretty bad, but once you break it in, it is rlly good.


Mine is also broken in , I've used it for 10 months. I think it's all about personal preference. Mine pops a lot when it's looser and becomes really slow for me. when it's tighter


----------



## Garf (May 25, 2021)

Rouxster said:


> I personally don't recommend the 4×4 , especially if you have a light turning style. Magnets are very strong and it pops very often.


I have really fast/kinda rough turning style. The 4x4 I am currently using is the Yuxin little magic.


povlhp said:


> My MGC Elite 2x2 was a bit too tight and needed loosening and fast lube to fit me.
> 4x4 - 7x7 were fine out of the box. 4x4 was the worst, a bit slower more sandy feeling. Gave a couple drops fast lube, and some break-in, and now it is good.
> MGC 4x4 - 7x7 all have stronger magnets in center than outer layers. I like that, some don't. The YJ Zhilong Mini 4x4 and 5x5 have more even balanced magnets and are pretty good as well - but smaller. 4x4 is 56mm I think. But I use Roux, and slice moves, so MGC is perfect for that.


Well, I don't plan on getting the mgc elite 2x2, just getting the regular mgc.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (May 26, 2021)

Samajor said:


> Isn't the YJ MGC Elite 2x2 better than the YJ MGC 2x2?


the elite is supposed to be part of the more "premium" line, but the opinions on which is better are really mixed, its mainly preference


----------



## ruffleduck (May 26, 2021)

Samajor said:


> Isn't the YJ MGC Elite 2x2 better than the YJ MGC 2x2?


I prefer the original MGC 2x2.


----------

